# Starting some Space Orks



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well, I had so much fun painting up a Crimson Fists army this fall and winter, that I'm starting on what orks that I do have. This is the warband from the AoBR set. I intend on picking up a Battle Wagon and Battleforce boxset for the first major expansion. My goal is to paint up a solid 1k list so that I can host some games here at the house, not to mention the orks are killer miniatures. Alright, here we go again. I'm essentially painting up a Snagrod Waaagh to have as a consistent evil army to fight with my crimson fists marines. If anyone has any ideas throw them this way. As I begin to finish these miniatures I will update the pictures (which will be better pictures as these miniatures are finished). Any c&c are welcomed and thanked in advance.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks like you are ripping through them and great work so far. Plenty still to do though. 
I know how you feel, I have hundreds of models still to paint.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I would give the orks some crimson fist trophies to show your rival armies either that or paint the orks similar to how you painted your crimson fist.


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

Well, Spring and Summer were busy, but not as productive as I'd wished for the table top armies. Although it's been awhile and I went in a different direction with my Orks than previously divined. I decided to bulk up the units that I had and get some variety on the table in terms of leadership and heavy support. So here are the Orks that I promised to post pics of sometime ago. Let me know how you think their coming along. I, like most, had the Black Reach minis and decided to build that into a fun playable 1k list. You can see that I have added several units and increased the two units of boyz to 30 each. I'm painting up my unit of Nobs with a Painboy, a Mek w/ KFF and another unit of Lootas. I may go with a couple units of Kans next. But we'll see according to money etc. I'll start updating my Space Marines log too since I'm trying to work out a competitive SM lists for this winter and spring. Thanks again and in advance for checking my painting out. If you like it, don't forget to donate some rep. Keep checking back for updates too.










This picture is of my 750 point list as it stands with one victory over Chaos Space Marines.
































































So for the color scheme I'm going with a desert camo on the pants of nobz and elites with a red accent.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

These are sexy stuff... 

I also noticed you started this thread on my birthday! 

But honestly, these are cool minis, +Rep for painting them really well.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

yeah looks awesome you will need to keep up that speed to ever finish the boyz!

(mm maybe teach me to be faster too.. i procrastinate)


----------



## ThunderHawk (Oct 6, 2010)

I feel a new Waagghh! will be started...

I like the way you paint the Deffkoptas....


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

Lookin good. +rep :victory:


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

+rep...too bad they killed CSMs


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I'll have some more pictures posted soon of a couple of Ork characters. Damn the greenskins are fun to romp and roll wiff'!


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I have just stumbled into this thread and will read it further tomorrow but for now +rep for you on a really nice paintjob. I highly approve.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice job. I really like the deffcoptas! +rep


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

Alright with my 1k ork list (posted here http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=80348 ) I have many new painted orks. These guys are one of the best playing armies that I have. Let me know what you think and feel free to suggest new projects! Right now I have acquired 30x more boyz which will be built as another unit of shootas, bringing my total of boyz to 120! 60 sluggaz and 60 shootaz should give me options for different lists. I also have on the wish list 3x more kans. I'm not sure what I'll go for after that...maybe a unit of 10 burna boyz! As always thanks for the c&c in advance.


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

So I am now working on a unit of thirteen Nobz so that I have some options. For example I have a 'mad doc', a conversion with a combi-flamer, and a couple extra PK and BP nobz for any extra unit of boyz I want to field. I'm thinking of going with the desert camo that I used on my lootaz for all the nobz. I know that most are not fielding this unit as it's tends to be too expensive and not 'ard enough to get across the board. However, what I have in mind with this, besides loving the 'mad doc' model, is to eventually build a motorcade for a more mobile list. Maybe sticking this unit of 10 nobz in a Battlewagon flanked by a couple of truks and gaining a cover save from a sizable biker squad someday. However, it turns out I had most of these nobz, so I figured I'd paint them up and just in case any changes come with the next Ork codex. Not that I've heard of one, but it shouldn't be long and I think Orks could use an update given all the newer codexes. Again thanks for the advice up front.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

great work, love the deffkoptas! .


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Woop, another greenskins army!  The world can't get enough of them, they're looking good mate, and you've certainly painted a shedload more than me in the same time!

Love the shading though, they look fab 

+ repatitis


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

awsome work on the cammo


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm really likeing these. I recon you should throw in a looted wagon with boomgun. Yes they're unpredictable but damn, when they work they make a mess. I also think this could tie in really well with your colour scheme. Failing that how about some buggies, usually people seem to go bright colours on the vehicles and desert camo buggies could look really cool.


----------



## Erinyi (Jun 21, 2010)

Nicely painted!

An inspiration for my own painting and perhaps a nudge in the direction of creating a plog for my own greenskin. :victory:

+rep and a good day to you, sir. k:


----------



## LunaticStrain (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd love to know how you get that metal effect. The one on the claws and the weapons, kind of a blackened by fire look to it. Is that a wash over Boltgun Metal? Drybrush of black over it? Drybrush of Boltgun over black?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I really like your greenskins mate and they are coming along nicely! The camo pattern on your Koptas and Kans is really cool and adds some nice color to the models. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Although I`m not a fan of Orks, you have done a fantastic job on them and they look awesome. Good stuff! :grin:


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey thanks guys. I'll post some more pictures soon as I have another unit on my paint desk right now.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Very nice, well painting and they look really good altogether. I want to see moar!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey hey, 

these are looking good, painted to a high standard despite the shear number. It would have taken me months to get so many models looking so good. 

+rep

Rev


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

LunaticStrain said:


> I'd love to know how you get that metal effect. The one on the claws and the weapons, kind of a blackened by fire look to it. Is that a wash over Boltgun Metal? Drybrush of black over it? Drybrush of Boltgun over black?


 Your close to the 'black wash' over boltgun metal. I start with a black undercoat for a primer, then dry-brush boltgun metal on. I have an older pot of chestnut brown ink that I use for rust. That has to dry, then I wash in slightly watered down black ink. I finish up the metal last with some silver high lights.


----------

